# wing clipping



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

I was just reading a post about "Lulu" where some classified wing clipping as abuse. The breeder clipped Bennie's wings when I picked him up, but he has now completely replaced his feathers and is fully flighted. But I am so afraid he will hurt himself! I do not have an aviary or a bird-proof room. I live in a very small 1-room apartment. Bennie whips around in there and usually lands on a shelf where I keep some figurines and plates. He knocked down and broke one ceramic figurine I had and sometimes collides with other things. And I am afraid he might get outside and be lost (I lost my first cockatiel years ago when she flew out late on a winter afternoon) I am afraid if I take him somewhere unfamiliar and take him out of his cage, he will fly around the room and maybe hit a window or something. Yet I don't want to take his flight away and his wings are so beautiful...how do you resolve these concerns?


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Could you put away the plate and figurines when he's out? Or better yet, move them somewhere else and convert the shelf into a bird-safe play area?

Living with flighted parrots does involve a few simple bird-proofing modifications, but is totally worth it. It sounds like he is in control of his flight, mostly. He's not blindly crashing into walls and stuff. Given more time he will only become more familiar with the layout of the place and you won't have to worry. My tiels fly free in a small bedroom and they don't crash into anything. Some were fairly clumsy flyers when they came to me, but in time most have mastered flying downward (and steering while doing so) and other "advanced" techniques. They are rarely in an unfamiliar environment, but the ones that have been given the opportunity to master flight skills seem perfectly capable of "thinking on the wing" and can navigate just fine if I rearrange the room.

As for flying away, this can happen whether a bird is clipped or not. Clipping gives people a false sense of security when it comes to that. Being careful about doors and windows is the only way to keep a bird from "escaping."

Here is a link to a great blog post about flight. It's long but totally worth a read...it addresses safety concerns as well as offering suggestions for living with a flighted bird.
http://trainedparrot.com/Clipping/

Also, this one. http://theparrotuniversity.com/flight

Hope that helps! Don't worry, Bennie will be fine. I think you've made a great choice by wanting to let him keep his wings.


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

Janalee said:


> I was just reading a post about "Lulu" where some classified wing clipping as abuse. The breeder clipped Bennie's wings when I picked him up, but he has now completely replaced his feathers and is fully flighted. But I am so afraid he will hurt himself! I do not have an aviary or a bird-proof room. I live in a very small 1-room apartment. Bennie whips around in there and usually lands on a shelf where I keep some figurines and plates. He knocked down and broke one ceramic figurine I had and sometimes collides with other things. And I am afraid he might get outside and be lost (I lost my first cockatiel years ago when she flew out late on a winter afternoon) I am afraid if I take him somewhere unfamiliar and take him out of his cage, he will fly around the room and maybe hit a window or something. Yet I don't want to take his flight away and his wings are so beautiful...how do you resolve these concerns?


Our birds are clipped, since we also live in a small space and have a bird who isn't a very good flyer (he had plenty of time to learn since he was flighted for 5 years) and gets himself in potentially very dangerous situations that we can't easily change (we would need to replace large pieces of furniture and can't afford to do so, and our landlord will not let us make major changes like putting up walls to create a "safe space"). He's also a very aggressive bird, and you'll meet other people here who have chosen to clip their birds to control aggression that could potentially seriously hurt or even kill other tiels (we think ours gets worse when he's flighted, though he isn't particularly nice when he's clipped).

I could be wrong here since I'm a novice bird owner but even though tiels fly around fast in circles it's pretty easy to tell when they are flying because they love flying, or they are flying because they are panicked. They look VERY worrisome if it is the latter. We had one who would get flapping panic attacks and she did ultimately escape in a frenzy because we left a window open. But I agree about the false sense of security... one of our clipped birds had her wings grow back MUCH faster than anticipated and I had lots of fun climbing onto the neighbor's roof to get her back.

But it sounds like you could probably move the ceramic things, or at least move them when your bird is out of his cage. He lands on the shelf, which shows he has some skill in flying and landing. And just make sure you keep the door to the outside closed whenever he is out! It sounds like he likes to fly (ours only bother flying when they are trying to get away from us) so I think it will be helpful to him to have his wings


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

ok this is my point of view and a lot of others as well clipping a birds wings is not abuse it keeps them safe and prevents them from flying out the door. i have heard so many stories of birds running into a wall or window and breaking their neck frankly i do not want to risk it. and i know some people say oh the bird was scared when it happen sorry but i don't believe that some cases that might be true but most of the time it is not. wild birds even fly into things my birds can glide but can not get height. i clip to keep them safe from each other and from getting hurt or going out the door if someone comes in when they are out


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah it doesn't sound like Bennie is panicked at all. With panicked birds it is trickier! I think a lot of that could be avoided if young birds are given the opportunity to fledge and become skilled flyers early in life. My birds panic at least a few times a week -- something startles them and they all take off shrieking. But, they still fly in circles and don't hit walls. My foster boy, Duke, flew into walls when scared. I think only because he never developed good flight skills and was always caged.  I hope he gets better in time, but I don't know how likely it is because he's sort of cage bound. Doesn't seem to know flying can be fun. I feel sorry for him.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

lisaowens said:


> ok this is my point of view and a lot of others as well clipping a birds wings is not abuse it keeps them safe and prevents them from flying out the door. i have heard so many stories of birds running into a wall or window and breaking their neck frankly i do not want to risk it. and i know some people say oh the bird was scared when it happen sorry but i don't believe that some cases that might be true but most of the time it is not. wild birds even fly into things my birds can glide but can not get height. i clip to keep them safe from each other and from getting hurt or going out the door if someone comes in when they are out


To Janalee -- this is common reasoning for clipping. I urge you to read the first link I posted, which addresses these sorts of arguments, then decide for yourself what to believe. I'm sorry Lisa, I know you love your birds. You seem like a very caring parront who wants the best for her babies. I admire that. But I strongly disagree with what you are saying about clipping and safety.


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

moonchild said:


> Yeah it doesn't sound like Bennie is panicked at all. With panicked birds it is trickier! I think a lot of that could be avoided if young birds are given the opportunity to fledge and become skilled flyers early in life. My birds panic at least a few times a week -- something startles them and they all take off shrieking. But, they still fly in circles and don't hit walls. My foster boy, Duke, flew into walls when scared. I think only because he never developed good flight skills and was always caged.  I hope he gets better in time, but I don't know how likely it is because he's sort of cage bound. Doesn't seem to know flying can be fun. I feel sorry for him.


I guess I can count my blessings that ours are so freaking lazy that when they get startled they just scream and scream and scream! They fly in unexpected panic maybe once a month, but they're too lazy to really fly in circles. Normally they only fly if we are trying to pick them up and take them somewhere other than the cage. Georgia just lands on the curtains and Elvis directs himself toward the laundry basket, but recently he's been hitting the headboard of the bed by mistake, and that's what convinced us we should keep him clipped since he could potentially get stuck behind it and REALLY hurt himself before we would be able to get him free.

Our (now-escaped) third bird, though, she was a panicker. It was one of the saddest things to see her fly around freaking out, and she did it constantly.

You can tell if they are flying because things are not ok, and when they are just flying because hey they have wings.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes, you can tell the difference. It is a dilemma working with a bird that panics and becomes a danger to itself.  Keeping them clipped or letting them be flighted and hoping they'll learn control, both have disadvantages. That's why I really think people with young birds need to give them the opportunity to learn so that can be avoided. For example, Freya and Willow -- I've left them flighted from a young age and I can tell they both fledged before they came to me. They are confident, they can make split- second decisions while flighted and will never be a danger to themselves.


----------



## Stevolteon (Aug 31, 2013)

We also have a lot of delicate figurines and the likes dotted about, but anything we were too worried about we simply put away. As it turned out once we had our 'tiels properly tame we had virtually no trouble teaching them where they could and couldn't land. Mainly by making the "good" places far more fun and interesting (and the only place food is available!).


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

I approve of everything Moonchild says. Saves me a lot of typing!


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

Tequilagirl said:


> I approve of everything Moonchild says. Saves me a lot of typing!


I second that


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

I think what it comes down to is...do you feel your bird is safe flying around in your environment? Can you make it safe for it to do so? Then I would definitely leave him unclipped. If not, and you feel that clipping is a way to keep that bird safe, in your eyes, then that is what you should do. I think it's a personal preference for each bird owner - and it's up to you to evaluate, research and determine if keeping your bird fully flighted as opposed to partially flighted (like a clip is supposed to do) is what you need in your particular case. There are many, many opinions for and against. I don't believe either one is wrong. And if you change your mind, the next molt that brings in flight feathers in will give you and the birds a chance to reconsider.

Personally, both my birds are clipped. They can fly. They can and do fly around my living room. We just had a session of you fly/I fly/Mommy tries to keep up with us, rinse, repeat over and over  Maybe it's not the free flight that some of other birds have, but for my lifestyle, in my house, with the factors I take into consideration it is the best choice for my birds - right now. When they do go through their molts, I'll assess the situation again. And we'll take it from there. I do not feel guilty that my birds are clipped. I don't think they feel bad that they are clipped. They are happy, chatty, busy little bodies with big attitudes.


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't like the idea of clipping wings unless it is necessary for safety reasons.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

moonchild said:


> To Janalee -- this is common reasoning for clipping. I urge you to read the first link I posted, which addresses these sorts of arguments, then decide for yourself what to believe. I'm sorry Lisa, I know you love your birds. You seem like a very caring parront who wants the best for her babies. I admire that. But I strongly disagree with what you are saying about clipping and safety.


everyone has their own opinion about clipping but i am not going to let someone thank it is abuse to clip their wings they should decide for themselves if wing clipping is for their household or not for my house it is right i have 3 kids that go in and out the door i also have relatives that just come in if my birds were completely flighted they would be out the door before i could get it shut. to many people loose their birds because it is flighted and goes out the door. and just to clarify i watch my kids but i can not be behind them watching every step they make so my bird does not go out the door because they left it open i have more things to do. if you are in a situation where you do not have to worry about that then that is great. telling people they should or should not clip shouldn't be up to you or me they should decide and they should no the pros and cons of both and they should know clipping is not abuse or cruel in any way. everyone does what they thank is best for their birds and a lot do clip and a lot dos not but it is their choice and i believe even though some may not agree with it their choice should not be put down. i know you love your birds and care very much about them i don't know if you have kids, i don't know where you live, i don't know your living arrangements i am glad all your birds get to fly around and get along some of my birds will kill the other bird if it landed or came close to it so yes i see clipping mine as being safe we heat with wood and being clipped keeps them a way from the heater and being burned. i clip to keep them safe rather you or anyone else agrees or believes me. i hope one day to have a room i can let them play and fly in if i can ever get at least some of them were they are ok with each other until that time i will do what i can to keep them safe from things i have no control over. i am sorry if i sound cruel or mean i don't mean to but just like you are passionate about your birds flying free i am about mine staying safe from unsafe places


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

lisaowens said:


> telling people they should or should not clip shouldn't be up to you or me they should decide and they should no the pros and cons of both and they should know *clipping is not abuse or cruel in any way.* everyone does what they thank is best for their birds and a lot do clip and a lot dos not but it is their choice and i believe even though some may not agree with it their choice should not be put down.


I am not trying to put anyone down. I simply feel strongly that it is worth the extra work, diligence and sacrifice to keep birds flighted safely in a home. Personally if I could not safely keep flighted birds, I would not have birds at all. And in my opinion, clipping does not guarantee safety either.

I bolded a statement that is also an opinion. We all have one, and have the right to share it for sure. 
Please understand -- I HATE arguing. I also dislike clipping debates because I feel so strongly against it and I get frustrated. But I participate anyway in the hopes that I might give people something to think about. A new point of view. If I can help a few birds in the process, that is all I care about. I try not to offend anyone. I love getting along with people. But I also care about the welfare of captive birds even more. Of course anyone who disagrees with me is welcome to say so. I respect that. But I will say things I feel need to be said -- for the birds.


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

moonchild said:


> I am not trying to put anyone down. I simply feel strongly that it is worth the extra work, diligence and sacrifice to keep birds flighted safely in a home. Personally if I could not safely keep flighted birds, I would not have birds at all. And in my opinion, clipping does not guarantee safety either.


I understand and most importantly, I respect your right to say what you think and how this applies to you and your flock. What I disagree with is, even though you say you're not putting anyone down - when you say they should put in extra work, diligence and sacrifice - in my eyes - that is a put down. Simply saying it that way, implies that people who clip wings don't do those things. 



moonchild said:


> A new point of view. If I can help a few birds in the process, that is all I care about. I try not to offend anyone. I love getting along with people. But I also care about the welfare of captive birds even more. Of course anyone who disagrees with me is welcome to say so. I respect that. But I will say things I feel need to be said -- for the birds.


Again, you don't want to offend, but I do find that when you say things like the above, you're implying that other peoples bird's need your help because the those of us, who differ in opinion from you, are not as caring about the welfare of our birds because we might choose to clip their wings. I'm all for expanding people's thoughts and giving more information - but ultimately when you put things like that, it comes off as a put down and not just your opinion - it comes off that anyone who doesn't do what you do? Is wrong. 

That being said - I don't think you mean to do that. I honestly don't. I think your enthusiasm and caring come out in such a way that people either see it as helpful, or not. You can't take a stand such as yours, and not expect people to react. The problem is, some of us know each other well, and some of us not so much. That's why debates such as this are so controversial. I respect your stand on not clipping - that doesn't mean I have to agree with it to show you the respect you deserve.


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

OK I'm gonna rant here.

I always grapple with my opinions of whether or not peoples' living circumstances dictate that they really should or shouldn't have certain pets. I know there are some who hear the stories of people like me who live in spaces so small that we can't get enormous flight cages for our birds or give them an entire dedicated room in the house, and when we say we have trouble training or taming our birds they judge us and tell us we shouldn't have had birds in the first place because of our circumstances.

Our next-door neighbors have a dog who in my opinion is really too large and noisy for their apartment, and I'd say its size and energy levels violate the considerations people have to take when they are living in close quarters. It crashes around the whole space (which we can hear...all the time), makes a ton of noise in the early morning, and is there in their fenced-in front yard anxiously barking at us when we walk out of the house to go to work. Trust us, there have been times when we wanted to report that dog to the landlord. (If it ever bit any of us or seemed like it might, you bet we would.) Its owners are always very kindly apologetic to us when it makes a lot of noise. We don't know why they have it. Maybe it was inherited from a relative who was too sick to take care of it anymore, or maybe they were living in a larger space and had to downgrade it because someone lost a job. Either way, they do not seem to be mistreating their dog, they seem to love it in spite of its...flaws, and I'm not in a position to judge them on dog ownership as a result.

I wish all pet birds could fly free in dedicated home "flight rooms" but that just isn't the case. The more I learn about it (and sometimes emotionally grapple with it -- when my BF first suggested we clip the birds, I was horrified and told him that a wild species should never, ever be kept as a pet if people think it has to be physically altered to conform to a human environment) the more it really does seem to be a decision that should be made on a bird-by-bird basis. There are a lot of very personal factors that come into play (and I think the poster who said that she has three small children and doesn't know if they will always remember to ensure the door is closed behind them has a point) and I think we need to all treat each other with a lot of understanding over the decision to clip or not as a result.

I think there are some misconceptions about clipping that are totally fine to clear up (from what I've read, "Clipping will make an untame bird bond to you" seems to be pretty inaccurate in many cases and I think it's great to say that clipping a bird's wings for this reason alone will NOT have guaranteed results by any means) but when there are members here judging some of us for having pet birds in spite of not being able to afford enough space or bird-proofing ability it seems like our economic/financial/family situations are being judged too.

Sorry about this. I read some comments in threads here and elsewhere about clipping and occasionally sense pretty unpleasant undertones of "well, if that's the case, you're too poor to have a bird." (this is not the case with you, moonchild, I love how thoughtful you try to be about others who have made different decisions and appreciate how much you understand that your birds are happiest and healthiest when they are flighted.)

Or maybe I'm overanalyzing this.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Guys, I can't help how I feel about the issue. I suppose it is impossible to word it in a way that won't offend. It is nothing personal though. I will say no more as I have already thoroughly explained myself. I'm sorry if I hurt anyone's feelings. I don't think I'm better than anyone else, but I do think there are favorable and unfavorable ways to keep companion birds. All I can do is try to do my best for my flock and do it the way I believe is right.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I want to add that I gave away my cockatoo -- my dream bird -- because I didn't think I was doing right by him. He was flighted, but spent too much time in his cage. It was a big cage -- but not big enough. I didn't have the space or time for him, and getting him in the first place was wishful thinking. I believe in a very high standard of care, and I believe birds benefit from as few aspects of "imprisonment" as possible in captivity. So if I ever come off as overly opinionated, just know that it's because I feel strongly we should let our birds be as nature intended, as much as possible. Captive birds have all the instincts of their wild cousins, and I just hate to suppress them too much*. I don't even believe birds belong in captivity. But they are here now, and need us.

(*The exception being, for me, breeding).


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Same here, Moonchild - gave away two Cockatoo's - just felt we couldn't do right by them. No one can ever fault you for caring so much


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

caterpillar said:


> but when there are members here judging some of us for having pet birds in spite of not being able to afford enough space or bird-proofing ability it seems like our economic/financial/family situations are being judged too.
> 
> Sorry about this. I read some comments in threads here and elsewhere about clipping and occasionally sense pretty unpleasant undertones of "well, if that's the case, you're too poor to have a bird." (this is not the case with you, moonchild, I love how thoughtful you try to be about others who have made different decisions and appreciate how much you understand that your birds are happiest and healthiest when they are flighted.)
> 
> Or maybe I'm overanalyzing this.


I'm sorry you feel this way  but I don't have space, I don't have a bird room, I don't have screen doors or the ability to add them. I have 3 dogs always wanting in & out of the garden & a busy household  I don't judge anyone 
My birds are flighted, they spend most of their time out of their cages, they are not confined to one room, for example if I go upstairs they usually come with me  I keep the windows closed, I keep the doors locked, if the dogs want to go outside then the birds need to go into their cages until the dogs come back in, then the door is re locked & the key removed so it can't be absentmindedly opened. Yes it's hard work but it's worth it  I would love a safe bird room but alas I will never be able to afford one so I do the best I can with what I have 
I hope that helps


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

For the record, I hate when people imply you need to be wealthy to own birds, as well! I am POOR. I work a minimum wage job and my boyfriend and I live in a small apartment. But we don't have children, so we're able to use the spare bedroom as a bird room even if it isn't anything special. I suppose it would be nice to have a "guest room" but I rarely have guests over so I can do without. Some months, it's hard for me to budget for new bird toys AND set aside what I need to rebuild my vet savings (after it was decimated by a few rescues not long ago). But I am hoping things won't be this way forever. I am looking for a new job and we'll be trying to move into a house next year. If I'm ever able to purchase my own home it will most likely be a manufactured one. But that's okay...I'm not a snob. As long as I like my home and I can safely house my animals there.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

financial and economic situations should never be judged. it's not that you need to be wealthy to own a pet: it's that you need to be willing to look after it to the best of your ability, and that includes taking it to the vet if it really is seriously sick. you don't need lots of money to be a responsible pet owner  i certainly don't have a lot and i dislike spending heaps on vets, but when it's necessary i do. same with toys and the cage. 
i can't imagine having birds in an apartment - hats off to you people! we have a big house - but when i move out i'll take my birds with me somewhere a lot smaller.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

All my birds are flighted. And, they live in a small 6'x6' bedroom which we share with them. And they fly in that small space. And they have a very large flight cage in there. Birds can fly in small spaces and big cages can fit too! 

Once upon a time, they did not all know how to fly properly. So what did I do when they flew into walls a couple times? I inspected them, calmed them down, and let them be..one of them I very lightly trimmed the wings when they were flying very fast without direction, just to slow them down. Most of them didn't fly into walls more than two times..and they're fine now, and they know how to fly and enjoy it! 

Garance is not trying to put anyone down and neither am I. She is not basing her decision on opinion alone. Did you read the links she posted? Most of people's reasoning for why they clip their bird is effectively counter-argued there. If those are the same links she's posted before, then it is important to recognize that the counter-arguments are based on research. 

Also, if you don't want to watch your outside doors all the time, Lisa, have you thought about getting something like Magic Mesh to separate the birds from the area that the outside door is in? That would likely solve your problem. Just a thought.  

My birds are flighted because I do not want to control them (they are wild, independent creatures after all), they enjoy flying, it is natural for them to be able to move when startled, and because flying is good for their health (have you ever seen boobs on a parrot?). These are facts that I've based my decision off.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

moonchild said:


> I want to add that I gave away my cockatoo -- my dream bird -- because I didn't think I was doing right by him.


Wait wait, you don't mean Boris, do you??


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes. He went to a new home nearly two months ago...I posted about it here in passing.

I think he is in a MUCH better home now. I get updates on him all the time which makes me super happy.  Unfortunately he is starting to go through his first hormonal period and has gotten aggressive which is painful to read about (especially as I feel guilty having unintentionally saddled a family with small children with a psycho, dive-bombing bird). However, his new mom is awesome and wants to work through the issues because she loves him. Even though I have offered to take him back if it becomes too much.

Incidentally, she is thinking about temporarily clipping him due to the aggression and I support her. I know she believes in flight as much as I do, but the one area in which I am more lax about it is with a bird that is launching aerial attacks. Sometimes taking away their power to launch such attacks can buy some valuable time while they learn to deal with hormones. It's not a permanent solution but I think it's for the greater good if it saves some bloodshed and calms him down until the berserker rage passes!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

It's not a question of being too poor to keep birds. This has nothing to do with that.
If tomorrow I decide to have a pet like, say, a snake, I will have to treat him like a snake. I won't be able to feed him vegetables, teach him to stand on two legs, talk.
Every animal has their characteristics, birds have wings and are born to fly.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I agree Bobo (as if there was any doubt about that, lol ).


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Awww... I must've missed that thread.  I don't remember seeing that. I loved Boris, he was such a dork.

I'm glad to hear he's doing well though. I'm proud of you for making that decision, it must've been unbearable


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I can still post updates on him if anyone wants them.  (With his new family's permission, of course, for pictures and videos). They are members of another forum I'm a part of. It was really hard, but I knew it was the right decision. I know I could have cared for him okay, but I wanted him to have better than just okay. And if I had been able to put my all into him, it would have meant neglecting the tiels. They were here first and they are more suited to my living situation right now. I still hope to be able to have a cockatoo someday, but that will likely not be for a long time.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

moonchild said:


> For the record, I hate when people imply you need to be wealthy to own birds, as well! I am POOR. I work a minimum wage job and my boyfriend and I live in a small apartment. But we don't have children, so we're able to use the spare bedroom as a bird room even if it isn't anything special. I suppose it would be nice to have a "guest room" but I rarely have guests over so I can do without. Some months, it's hard for me to budget for new bird toys AND set aside what I need to rebuild my vet savings (after it was decimated by a few rescues not long ago). But I am hoping things won't be this way forever. I am looking for a new job and we'll be trying to move into a house next year. If I'm ever able to purchase my own home it will most likely be a manufactured one. But that's okay...I'm not a snob. As long as I like my home and I can safely house my animals there.


Very well written 

There is nothing wrong with one expressing their opinion.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

Wow, thanks for all the replies! I like the idea of making that shelf Bennie's. He almost always flies to that one. One issue I have not seen addressed: I take Bennie with me when I go to visit my parents. They have a screened in porch where I like to take Bennie (It's very cold now, so that's not an issue until the warmer months.) And I plan to take him to North Carolina with me when I go to visit my sister in a couple of weeks. Should I keep him in his cage when he is in an unfamiliar place? He would not appreciate that!!! He is so used to being out when I am home.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I would say it depends on the places you are going...are there predators that could get to him, children that he isn't used to? I would say that letting him sit in the cage for a bit to get acclimated then letting him out to see how he handles it would be the way to go. My tiels always handled changes in scenery well so I really don't think letting him out be an issue.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Janalee, the big risk on having him out in a place that's not your home is that people are probably not used to be careful with doors and windows. They might forget to keep them shut and Bennie would escape. That's a big concern of mine in those situations.


----------

